# Balmoral 6/9



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Late notice I know, but I'm going for a Blamoral Lauch from the normal spot between 5.30 and 6am. Any one welcome to join in  . Hopefully the Trevs and Flatties are still around 

See ya........Nick


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Good luck Nick.

I'm launching from Little Manly and trying around Quarantine Head. Will fall back to North Harbour if its too unpleasant


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

What time are you launching Dave?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

6am


----------

